# Beno I miss you!!!!



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>*Even though I have my new puppy, Tony, I still miss my old buddy Beno. He was 12 when I had to make the hardest decision I have ever made. He is on my fireplace mantel now, watching over Tony and the cats. He was huge, 110+ pounds and I always felt my kids were safe as they grew up.*</span>


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He's adorable..

RIP Beno.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Beautiful fella, he was. Makes me cry about my girl too. I don't know if there is ever getting over some of them.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

RIP dear boy.....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP handsome boy


----------



## beppesmom (May 30, 2007)

what a lovely boy!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Beno is a beauty. I bet you will miss him for many years to come.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3ToesTonyismydog<span style='font-size: 14pt'>*Even though I have my new puppy, Tony, I still miss my old buddy Beno. *</span>


Isn't that the truth? My almost-8-month-old Rookie has brought me much joy following the loss of Eich. 16 months later I still tear up from time to time. The impression that dog made on me was like no other living entity.

RIP, Beno.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!! I'm so very sorry for your loss...

Tanya


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorrry for your loss - Beno was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been 6 months since I had to do this and I sure hope the pain and tears go away. Today has turned out to be a tuff day. I really do miss you Beno...


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know why but I have thought about Beno all day. I miss you so much Beno.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's been almost two weeks since I've lost my baby. I also had to make that hard decision and end her suffering. It truly is the hardest decision that can ever be made.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I was at the same animal hosptal today where we had Beno put down, I have struggled all day holding back my tears and I now I am crying as I type. The really sad part is it's Tony's birthday and all I could think about was Beno. I sure wish the pain would go away.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been a 8 months and I still miss you Beno. You are in my heart and I can't forget you you meant so much to me. I really am having a hard day today thinking about Beno...... I really do miss them all !!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

After reading some of the new post about people losing their dogs I went and gave Tony a big huge and kiss.

I miss you Beno

I miss you too Grizzly and Breezy


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know what to say other than reading this makes me give my girl extra hugs and kisses. I am so sorry for your loss of Beno :rip:


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been 16 months since we had to lose Beno. And I still miss him. I really miss you Beno and I well never forget you or Grizzly or Brezzy..


----------

